# mahindra problems



## haydenpage

We purchased a 6500 4wd last October. From day one, hyd leak at return line into block. Dealer tried to repair 3 times and returned tractor to us with a j.b weld on the fitting. I called mahindra directly, rep says all tractors he looks at are leaking. 

Why are they not recalling these units? I'm very frustrated with the dealer and mahindra. No follow thru at all....1 year later no repair and no fix in sight. We like tractor but almost no customer support,,,be careful when buying by price...I would rather pay more bucks and get some customer support network ....


----------



## urednecku

Thanks for the post! I seriously considered a Mahindra a couple months ago, & decided on Kubota. Two main reasons, (1) have family & friends with Kubotas, so I know first hand about them, highly recomended by all I talked to. (2) I didn't like some of the answers about service from the local dealer (a very small, and new dealer in the area). I hope you get some better results in the future, and hopefully that is all the trouble you have with it!


----------



## mark777

I have heard about the leaks at the block from the return line....This is about the third or fourth such incident that I can recall, and it's always in the same place.

It is as if the manufacturer cut the wrong pitch on the threads, or slightly over-sized on the bore before tapping. Fortunately, I haven't heard of any other complaints about the Mahindra brand. Most owners I've talked with are very happy with their tractors.

Good luck,

Mark


----------



## Deberosa

Hi, 

I see you are from Washington State, are you in western washington? 

I've gotten great support for my Mahindra, I purchased it from Boulder Equipment outside of Shelton. Being a total novice in tractors, they were very accomodating and took the time to show me how to use the tractor when they delivered it. If you are close by you might try them...

Debbie


----------



## Crystal Springs

*Mahindra Tractor Nightmare*

Were do I start?

2006 6500 4wd

Hydraulic Leak 

Bolts not tightened on frame and fell off.

Brake pedal stuck because no grease fittings exists for brake shaft?

Try and replace the battery..OMG..what are these indians engineers smoking?

under 200 hrs in 4 yrs because everytime I run it something else breaks..STAY AWAY FROM THESE TRACTORS UNLESS U WANT TO PAY FOR IT AND NOT USE IT!


----------



## george-r

I have a E-350-DI Mahindra. Today it was running fine and it suddenly started dieing out and eventually quit. I was cutting grass with a finishing mower. Once it sits for a while it cranks right back up but shortly dies back off. It has 650 hrs and Ive only changed the oil once a year. I think I bought it in 02, new. Could it be the fuel filters?


----------



## Duncan

We bought a new Mahindra 4035 a year ago. Almost immediately had problems. Kept burning up starters. My husband tried to tell them there was a wiring problem. The owner of the dealership accused my husband of doing something to cause it. They finally brought another mechanic from the Missouri location that firgured out that yes in deed the wiring harness had a short and had to be replaced. The shuttle shifter came lose twice and had to be repaired. It has had two fuel line leaks. Now it has a leaking hydraulic cylinder that they are blaming us for. This tractor only has 137 hours on it now. This tractor is a piece of junk and the dealer, Tatum Motor Company is the poorest example of customer service on the planet. DO NOT BUY MAHINDRA!


----------



## mark4472

I am a service manager at a construction company and to all those that work on equipment know construction workers are hard on everything. We have good operators but they aren't always the ones that get on the tractors. Our tractors are basically wheel barrows with engines. We own a Mahindra 6000 4wd and up till this year I loved it but the clutch failed and i sent it to the dealership to have a new one installed. After a picking it up and $3500 later we brought it to our yard. It went on a couple jobs and came back to the yard. The very next day I went out to check it out and the clutch wouldn't disengage so I called the dealer and they sent a mechanic out to check it out being it was only a 1/4 mile from the dealership. He popped the clutch a few times, loosened the bolts on the pressure plate, popped the clutch a couple more times and it disengaged. Yeah!! until I received a $350 bill in the mail. So a month goes by and I decided to hook up a bush hog and cut the grass at a location we keep our job trailers. Guess what? PTO doesn't work. It worked before we took it to the dealer. Parts and Labor warranty 3mths. only 761 hrs on the machine. only 20 hrs on it since they replaced the clutch, but its been 6 mths. Did also mentioned when we got it back from the dealership the first time no fluid was in the case under the seat that lifts the lower arms? Tired of being a victim of poor service. I remember when Dealerships made it right with customers and now its like they dont care. Back to the Mule and Plow if this doesn't straighten up


----------



## JoeKP

Service for mahindra in our area is great. Also we did most repairs ourselfs we have access to a few big garages and machine shops. Most of the replacements are custom made by us


----------



## dlovett55

I Bought a Mahindra Tractor and after Months of No luck I traded it for another Mahindra 5035- 200 hours on and the wiring burned up, it is under warrenty and Tatum Motor Company keeps saying the parts are on order! After 4 weeks- I talked to Steve at Mahindra in Texas ( Manager over warrenty)and He called me back and said they have had the part for 10 days at Tatum Motor Co. 2 hrs earlier I talked to the person that signed for the Parts at the store where I bought the Tractor! The Poorest service I have ever seen! I bought a tractor with 5 yrs warrenty and that is only as good as the dealer!


----------



## dlovett55

Duncan said:


> We bought a new Mahindra 4035 a year ago. Almost immediately had problems. Kept burning up starters. My husband tried to tell them there was a wiring problem. The owner of the dealership accused my husband of doing something to cause it. They finally brought another mechanic from the Missouri location that firgured out that yes in deed the wiring harness had a short and had to be replaced. The shuttle shifter came lose twice and had to be repaired. It has had two fuel line leaks. Now it has a leaking hydraulic cylinder that they are blaming us for. This tractor only has 137 hours on it now. This tractor is a piece of junk and the dealer, Tatum Motor Company is the poorest example of customer service on the planet. DO NOT BUY MAHINDRA!


I have a 5035 and the wiring messed up and they said I smashed the wires causing the problem and then Lying about the parts being ordered and not being there. they have been there for 10 days and have had the tractor for a month


----------



## dlovett55

dlovett55 said:


> I Bought a Mahindra Tractor and after Months of No luck I traded it for another Mahindra 5035- 200 hours on and the wiring burned up, it is under warrenty and Tatum Motor Company keeps saying the parts are on order! After 4 weeks- I talked to Steve at Mahindra in Texas ( Manager over warrenty)and He called me back and said they have had the part for 10 days at Tatum Motor Co. 2 hrs earlier I talked to the person that signed for the Parts at the store where I bought the Tractor! The Poorest service I have ever seen! I bought a tractor with 5 yrs warrenty and that is only as good as the dealer!


One Day later I talked to Mahindra( Factory ) They changed the story--- Parts still not there and don't know when they will be there! We will call you-- is what they said! I just want a time and they can't give it! You would think they would know where there parts are! So bad!


----------



## Colonel77

I purchased a Mahindra 4110 three ago for use at my Q/H ranch. I have had nothing but trouble with it from the beginning. It was bought new with every attachment that Mahindra makes. The hydraulic system is pathetic and will not power half of the systems. They advertise 5 year warranty: be careful there. Tractor has 5 year warranty written on it. I have 600 hours on it and has been in the dealer 7 times. 
1.	Poor assembly: Bolts and pins came out everywhere.
2.	Clutch went out& was replaced.
3.	Hydraulic leaks everywhere. 
4.	PTO electrical system works half the time. You have to get off and tap in the switch under right side body panel.
5.	Lights work: sometimes. You never know!!
6.	Two weeks ago coolant began spraying out of the overflow.
7.	Tractor is back at the dealer and they are reporting possible head gasket leak of cracked head or block. Dealer stated that they would have to contact Mahindra rep, but first response is that the warranty is out. 3 years and just went out of warranty. Mind you was sold as a 5 year warranty and it only has 600 hours on it.
8.	Clutch is going out again, by the way.

Have contacted Mahindra reps and district Manager by email and phone: NO response as of this post. Five (5) more people in this area have purchased Mahindra and are have nothing but trouble. Do not make the mistake of buying on of these pieces of trash.
I paid over $35,000.00 for nothing but trouble and no service or support from dealers nor Mahindra.

Don Parker
Rayville, Louisiana.


----------



## tractormanbill

george-r said:


> I have a E-350-DI Mahindra. Today it was running fine and it suddenly started dieing out and eventually quit. I was cutting grass with a finishing mower. Once it sits for a while it cranks right back up but shortly dies back off. It has 650 hrs and Ive only changed the oil once a year. I think I bought it in 02, new. Could it be the fuel filters?


Take the line off of the bottom of the tank and see what kind of fuel fuel comes out.
If it is good it is probably the filters.
Tractormanbill


----------



## TwoGun

mihindra 3016 pto will not engage, took it to shop and they told me warranty is for power train only even though it says 5 years warranty. told the solinoid was ok . i took wires off from switch to solinoid put them through the electrical test all are good. found what looks like a 1.5 fuse but dont know what it does. checked it out put it all back on and still doesnt work, any ideas?


----------



## falcon110

Have 5525 Mahindra only 95 hours on it. Now engine lugs down and smokes while bushing pasture. Going in low range, 3rd gear. Any suggestions?


----------



## gary1212

517 hrs and two engines later still have issues Smokes so bad the fumes make you sick. If you turn it off it wont start again unless you let it set and put it on a booster charger..


----------



## Townline-Angus

------  -------------


----------



## 33787

'09 5525. Same problem. Messed with this for over a year. Turns out the tank liner was flaking off the inside of the tank. Only happened when fuel was low. pieces of the liner would get sucked to the in tank filter. Mahindra payed for a new tank(un-published recall) but not the install. Good luck. Mahindra CS is awful.


----------



## 33787

*Mahindra 5525*

'09 5525, nothing but problems. Only 275 hrs. Dealer had to "replace" the entire wiring harness, looks more like spliced. Dash panel gauges stick(2nd dash). On 3rd battery due to poor charging system. Fuel tank liner flaked off and clogged fuel lines(mahindra replaced the tank but did not pay to install). Paint started fading 1st year. Brake lights and plow light quit working(not the bulbs). Hitch bracket broke pulling seed buggy. Seat cracked 1st year. I had to replace the ignition wire AFTER the harness was replaced. I know their more expensive, but stick with the big 3(N.H., Case, JD). 2 reasons-availability of parts and number of knowledgeable mechanics. The warranty is only good if the manufacturer stands behind it, Mahindra does not.


----------



## msieng

I'm having the same dash issues.

The dealer after 3 attempts has said to spray some WD-40 on it myself.

I finally contacted the Texas office, and was told they would "start a case" on it.

A month later, and after no follow up from the Texas office, I tried to call the Texas office back. No reply to my voicemails from the receptionist. After numerous attempts to contact the Texas office, I posted on Facebook to get a return call.

The return call finally came. I was told to contact the dealer. When I told the lady I already had, she said she did not know what I could do.

So the dealer and Mahindra do not know how to fix my tractor. I can't use the lemon law, since it only applies to cars.

So if anyone has an idea, I'm all ears.


----------



## 33787

*Dash issue.*

Stay on Mahindra via facebook, no company likes bad public press. Also contact a different Mahindra dealer, like cars any mahindra dealer can help you. Unfortunately tractor dealers are like car dealers, most are crooks. My service manager is the only competent person at the dealership. I live too far to run my tractor up there for every problem, and there have been many. He ordered a new dash, I picked it up and changed it myself. Took the old one back next time I was in the area. My big complaint with Mahindra is even though it is a tractor, if it is left outside it deteriorates quickly. Paint fade, dash issues, battery/charge problems, etc. Good luck with the dash issue, when mine started sticking eventually all the gauges started to stick.


----------



## katiedid

We have a Mahindra Max 22 HST 4 wheel drive. We have had nothing but problems.
We have had it to the shop 7 times and they have sent repair guy to my house twice. We bought it in december 2012 and within 2 months it's in the shop. The fuel shut down has went out 3 times, the oil pressure switch went out and the oil cooler has broke twice and the mower deck has been an on going problemand driveshaft had to be replaced and remodafied new oem driveshaft cover and this tractor doesn't sit outside at all. We would never recommend anyone to buy one.


----------



## katiedid

For all of you Mahindra tractor owners please check yor oil coolers for leeks . We are now at 455 hours and the oil cooler is being replaced for the second time.


----------



## tractormanbill

george-r said:


> I have a E-350-DI Mahindra. Today it was running fine and it suddenly started dieing out and eventually quit. I was cutting grass with a finishing mower. Once it sits for a while it cranks right back up but shortly dies back off. It has 650 hrs and I've only changed the oil once a year. I think I bought it in 02, new. Could it be the fuel filters?


Take line loose at filter that is running to the bottom of tank. If you don't get a good flow it is in the line, fitting or tank.
TractormanBill


----------



## Donny66222

*bad purchase mistake*

I purchased a H5525 in October tractor has 48 hrs 26 of them the dealer has put on it this tractor is the worst purchase I ever made been back to the dealer 4 times as well as 3 service calls afraid to use it every time I do something else goes wrong contacted customer service in Texas still waiting for some kind of response other than we will check into it. All this is not the Mahindra experience I was hoping to have.


----------



## 33787

*Mahindra CS*

Unfortunately Mahindra's customer service is pretty much non-existent. You will still be waiting this time next year to hear from them.


----------



## katiedid

In my opinion Mahindra does not stand up to there warrenty and the same problem that they alreday fixed reapears way to many times.
Good luck with the customer service in texas the only answer you will get is what you already have.
We filed with the bbb in our state which is Ohio and they filled in Texas for us and at that time there were 6 other complaints that has already been filled against them.


----------



## Btfarm

I have a Mahindra 16 series 3016 shuttle. When braking sounds like the brakes are on metal to metal, I cannot find where to find the fluid on this. Are the brakes run off a hydraulic line somewhere?


----------



## DK35vince

Btfarm said:


> I have a Mahindra 16 series 3016 shuttle. When braking sounds like the brakes are on metal to metal, I cannot find where to find the fluid on this. Are the brakes run off a hydraulic line somewhere?


Can't say for sure, but I thought that model had mechanical linkage and wet brakes.
(the brakes in the axle housing that run in the transmission fluid.)
Tractor hydraulic/transmission fluid needs to used with wet brakes to prevent brake issues


----------



## tractormanbill

*Rear wet brakes*

It is next to impossible to wear the rear wet brakes out.
We have one in the shop now and the oil looks like it is contaminated with oil of the wrong kind, getting water in the axle housing or possibly from condensation because the discs were rusty and the oil looked terrible.
TractormanBill


----------



## dwjsel

*mahindra warranty joke*

I bought a 6110 cab/loader/fwd on 2014
picked up 1 scoop of limestone, loader immediately sprung sideways, after asking mahindra for warranty help they simply refused. Loader is cheap junk metal.

recently I wash bush hogging with it and the two frame bolts on the left side fell out. the frame shifted 4 inches, the side panel flew into the fan, the radiator sprung a leak. Mahindra asked me what I hit with the tractor. Nothing. Frame Blots fell out. 

Don't throw your money away on a Mahindra piece of junk!


----------



## dwjsel

*mahindra warranty joke*

I bought a 6110 cab/loader/fwd on 2014
picked up 1 scoop of limestone, loader immediately sprung sideways, after asking mahindra for warranty help they simply refused. Loader is cheap junk metal.

recently I was bush hogging with it and the two frame bolts on the left side fell out. the frame shifted 4 inches, the side panel flew into the fan, the radiator sprung a leak. Mahindra asked me what I hit with the tractor. Nothing. Frame Blots fell out. 

Don't throw your money away on a Mahindra piece of junk!


----------



## tractormanbill

Any brand of tractor including Mahindra states in the owners manual that the owner should check the mounting bolts on the front loaders periodically. 
When the bolts loosen they work on the threads and eventually fall out which lets the loader frame do what ever it wants to.
TractormanBill


----------



## dwjsel

*dwjsel*



falcon110 said:


> Have 5525 Mahindra only 95 hours on it. Now engine lugs down and smokes while bushing pasture. Going in low range, 3rd gear. Any suggestions?


 Good luck!!

Take it back and demand a refund before it is to late. The tractors are junk and no workable warranty!!


----------



## dwjsel

*dwjsel*



tractormanbill said:


> Any brand of tractor including Mahindra states in the owners manual that the owner should check the mounting bolts on the front loaders periodically.
> When the bolts loosen they work on the threads and eventually fall out which lets the loader frame do what ever it wants to.
> TractormanBill


I appreciate your reply. The tractor and loader were virtually new.... less than 2 hours on it!!! Do most tractor manufactures deliver their tractors in unusable condition.


----------



## tractormanbill

Some of your tractor problems may be with the dealer that sold you the tractor.
TractormanBill


----------



## dwjsel

*rare if not nonexistant*



JoeKP said:


> Service for mahindra in our area is great. Also we did most repairs ourselfs we have access to a few big garages and machine shops. Most of the replacements are custom made by us


I'm glad you've found the diamond in the rough. I've spoken to 6 Mahindra dealers; some new and some that finally gave up and quit. Mahindra is the kind of company that will not offer the required support to their dealers. They have an inferior product and horrible product quality or support.


----------



## jimmyg

I can engage my 2011 3016 Mahindra tractor and give it gas and it just creeps along cant get up to speed


----------



## Dwayne Phelps

Just before noon today 9.20.2017 11:55am my Mahindra 2535 cot fire in the electrial lower left side to backside of starter it in the wiring burning ( key was off) we have a forks on and was moving hay. Dad's 83 he almost got overheated if it him im shade an grabbed abc fire extinguishers a fuel truck & other tractor I cot it in time. Now it looks like 2' wiring harness needs grafted back .


----------



## Garrett

Need help; I bought a used Mahindra 575-DI tractor from a mechanic i cant get the PTO to engage. I spoke to mechanic he said that it was tight, i used to pipe wrenches on it and still cant move the shaft to engage PTO. Any Ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Darrell Lamb

I have a 3510. PTO on it will not engage after sitting for a period of time. Usually have to tap on silenoid(LIGHTLY) on right side below platform with hammer. Agrivating but works. Sorry about the spelling.


----------



## Michele Barnowski

Dwayne Phelps said:


> Just before noon today 9.20.2017 11:55am my Mahindra 2535 cot fire in the electrial lower left side to backside of starter it in the wiring burning ( key was off) we have a forks on and was moving hay. Dad's 83 he almost got overheated if it him im shade an grabbed abc fire extinguishers a fuel truck & other tractor I cot it in time. Now it looks like 2' wiring harness needs grafted back .


Last April my Mahindra 3535 with 400 hours on it caught fire while I was using the loader to move a pile of gravel to fill a drainage ditch. The fire started right by the starter. I saw fire coming from the vents at the bottom of the hood in front of my left foot. I didn't have an extinguisher, by the time I ran to get one the tractor was engulfed. Mahindra said too bad, turn it in to your insurance. I made them send someone to look at the burned tractor to document it, for all the good that did. Before that the neutral safety switch went out and it wouldn't start and the gauges on the dash stuck. It was stored inside.
My Dad decided to buy another Mahindra. (There is a local dealer) UGH. Now I have a 1538 with 100 hours on it that is in the shop with a wiring issue and a emissions malfunction light, The telescoping stabilizers on the back have both snapped which caused the threaded height adjuster rod for the right side of the 3 pt, arm to bend. This happened while I was using a 5' brush hog on a field. The metal that the stabilizers are made of is junk. Seriously, buy a Kubota.


----------



## Ralph Campbell

I own a 1538 Mahindra that has been thru three fuel tank failures.
The original lasted two summers and the next one lasted 5 hrs, Mahindra says that they can not tell me when they can get one.
It appears the fuel return line is deteriorating due to hot fuel, no fix?


----------



## John Babb

tractormanbill said:


> Any brand of tractor including Mahindra states in the owners manual that the owner should check the mounting bolts on the front loaders periodically.
> When the bolts loosen they work on the threads and eventually fall out which lets the loader frame do what ever it wants to.
> TractormanBill


Did not know that so I will check my tractor.


----------



## Bill Erb

Ralph Campbell said:


> I own a 1538 Mahindra that has been thru three fuel tank failures.
> The original lasted two summers and the next one lasted 5 hrs, Mahindra says that they can not tell me when they can get one.
> It appears the fuel return line is deteriorating due to hot fuel, no fix?


----------



## Bill Erb

Ralph Campbell said:


> I own a 1538 Mahindra that has been thru three fuel tank failures.
> The original lasted two summers and the next one lasted 5 hrs, Mahindra says that they can not tell me when they can get one.
> It appears the fuel return line is deteriorating due to hot fuel, no fix?


----------



## Bill Erb

Ralph, I also own a 1538. I've had too many problems to itemize, but will comment on your fuel tank issue. Last week the return line to the fuel tank broke off. Since the tractor was out of warranty I had to fix it myself. The tank cost $330.00 and a new one would have the same pathetic molded nipple that attaches the return line to the tank, so I used a brass 3/8 NPT - 3/8 barbed fitting. I used a 5/8" drill bit to make the hole for the threads, then carefully made the threads. The tank is made of plastic/PVC/wax, but the thickness was sufficient where the hose was fitted.
I will try to upload pictures to help explain.


----------



## Ralph Campbell

Bill Erb said:


> Ralph, I also own a 1538. I've had too many problems to itemize, but will comment on your fuel tank issue. Last week the return line to the fuel tank broke off. Since the tractor was out of warranty I had to fix it myself. The tank cost $330.00 and a new one would have the same pathetic molded nipple that attaches the return line to the tank, so I used a brass 3/8 NPT - 3/8 barbed fitting. I used a 5/8" drill bit to make the hole for the threads, then carefully made the threads. The tank is made of plastic/PVC/wax, but the thickness was sufficient where the hose was fitted.
> I will try to upload pictures to help explain.
> View attachment 58303
> View attachment 58305
> View attachment 58307
> View attachment 58309


Bill, Mahindra gave me a complete new 2020 1640 at no charge, however with 42 hrs. On the new machine the fuel tank return was melted on it also.
Mahindra dealer installed a Fix for this with a fuel cooler added in frt of the radiator.
So far so good!


----------



## Ralph Campbell

I’ll post later if I have failure again.


----------



## Ralph Campbell

Thanks for the picture


----------



## Bill Erb

wow, I did not have that kind of luck with the dealership. I was on my own.
Hopoe it all works out for you.


----------



## Nick Costanzo

george-r said:


> I have a E-350-DI Mahindra. Today it was running fine and it suddenly started dieing out and eventually quit. I was cutting grass with a finishing mower. Once it sits for a while it cranks right back up but shortly dies back off. It has 650 hrs and Ive only changed the oil once a year. I think I bought it in 02, new. Could it be the fuel filters?


I Have a Mahindra max 28 and recently had a similar issue, mine was the stop solenoid on the injection pump, or actually the connection which was so badly corroded, I cleaned the connections and now it starts and runs fine.


----------



## Shade tree wish

I, unfortunately, have borrowed a Mahindra max 28xl hst from a good friend. I'm the type of person that when I have to borrow something I return it in as good or better shape than I received it. When I got this tractor to my house I noticed that it had a leak on the hydraulic return line. I replaced a rubber hose about 3" long (4 days shipping) , topped off the hydraulic oil, engine oil and coolant. After finally getting to use it tilling my horse pen the PTO would not engage again. I removed the PTO assy from the rear of the axle and found everything in working order. With the machine running or not I can rotate the PTO shaft in either direction and can feel the gears mesh. What am I missing?


----------



## Garry Perry

I purchased a Mahindra 1538 with 400 hrs the tractor cranks and runs good but now when I took it out of four wheel drive the rear wheels won't pull.Does anyone know what is wrong.I wish I had read the input from other who had all the trouble.I would not have purchased a Mahindra.


----------



## pogobill

Do all 4 wheels pull when it's in 4 wheel drive? Maybe you are not getting it quite out of 4 wheel drive when you move the lever... Is the lever stiff?


----------



## Garry Perry

Only the front wheels pull. The four wheel lever is very stiff as you ask. It doesnot go all the way to the top.


pogobill said:


> Do all 4 wheels pull when it's in 4 wheel drive? Maybe you are not getting it quite out of 4 wheel drive when you move the lever... Is the lever stiff?


----------



## Garry Perry

Garry Perry said:


> Only the front wheels pull. The four wheel lever is very stiff as you ask. It doesnot go all the way to the top.


Pogobill I want to thank you for your reply. I didnot thank of a photo of the lever. I'll try to get one as soon. Again Thanks for your info.


----------



## RaceRay

JW91 said:


> '09 5525. Same problem. Messed with this for over a year. Turns out the tank liner was flaking off the inside of the tank. Only happened when fuel was low. pieces of the liner would get sucked to the in tank filter. Mahindra payed for a new tank(un-published recall) but not the install. Good luck. Mahindra CS is awful.


My dad's 2015 4565 has done the same thing. After warranty ran out. No help from the dealership yet


----------



## pogobill

My lever is stiff as heck. I sometimes need to get under the tractor to get it completely out of 4 wheel drive. A pain for sure.


----------



## Les H.

I have a mahindra 4550 4wd that electical power is getting lost. power at the battery is 12.7 volts. power at the fuse box is 12.7 volts. power going into the switch is 12.7 volts. power coming out of the switch is 12.7 volts. when the power leaves the switch does it go to the dash of is it routed somewhere else before it goes to the dash? is there an inline fuse somewhere that I'm not seeing?


----------



## SidecarFlip

12.7 static is just about dead


----------



## koenick

Bill Erb said:


> Ralph, I also own a 1538. I've had too many problems to itemize, but will comment on your fuel tank issue. Last week the return line to the fuel tank broke off. Since the tractor was out of warranty I had to fix it myself. The tank cost $330.00 and a new one would have the same pathetic molded nipple that attaches the return line to the tank, so I used a brass 3/8 NPT - 3/8 barbed fitting. I used a 5/8" drill bit to make the hole for the threads, then carefully made the threads. The tank is made of plastic/PVC/wax, but the thickness was sufficient where the hose was fitted.


Bill, thanks for the idea and taking the time to post pictures. 

I have the exact same failure on my 1538 HST Cab, with about 200hrs on it. I've got diesel absolutely everywhere now, soaked through the foam matting in the cab, all over the middle of the tractor, and soaked into my garage floor. Of all the machines I have (cars and motorcycles, then small engine stuff), this tractor gives me the most problems. I'm glad you showed me a way to fix this myself, but I'm anxious about what will breaks next.


----------



## Bigdawg99or1

Colonel77 said:


> I purchased a Mahindra 4110 three ago for use at my Q/H ranch. I have had nothing but trouble with it from the beginning. It was bought new with every attachment that Mahindra makes. The hydraulic system is pathetic and will not power half of the systems. They advertise 5 year warranty: be careful there. Tractor has 5 year warranty written on it. I have 600 hours on it and has been in the dealer 7 times.
> 1. Poor assembly: Bolts and pins came out everywhere.
> 2. Clutch went out& was replaced.
> 3. Hydraulic leaks everywhere.
> 4. PTO electrical system works half the time. You have to get off and tap in the switch under right side body panel.
> 5. Lights work: sometimes. You never know!!
> 6. Two weeks ago coolant began spraying out of the overflow.
> 7. Tractor is back at the dealer and they are reporting possible head gasket leak of cracked head or block. Dealer stated that they would have to contact Mahindra rep, but first response is that the warranty is out. 3 years and just went out of warranty. Mind you was sold as a 5 year warranty and it only has 600 hours on it.
> 8. Clutch is going out again, by the way.
> 
> Have contacted Mahindra reps and district Manager by email and phone: NO response as of this post. Five (5) more people in this area have purchased Mahindra and are have nothing but trouble. Do not make the mistake of buying on of these pieces of trash.
> I paid over $35,000.00 for nothing but trouble and no service or support from dealers nor Mahindra.
> 
> Don Parker
> Rayville, Louisiana.


I know your post here is from 2013 but I just wanted to say that, that 5 year warranty is supposed to be the bumper to bumper warranty and then there's a 7 year Powertrain warranty so after the 5 there is still 2 more years that your motor and tranny are covered!!!!


----------



## Bigdawg99or1

JW91 said:


> *Mahindra 5525*
> 
> '09 5525, nothing but problems. Only 275 hrs. Dealer had to "replace" the entire wiring harness, looks more like spliced. Dash panel gauges stick(2nd dash). On 3rd battery due to poor charging system. Fuel tank liner flaked off and clogged fuel lines(mahindra replaced the tank but did not pay to install). Paint started fading 1st year. Brake lights and plow light quit working(not the bulbs). Hitch bracket broke pulling seed buggy. Seat cracked 1st year. I had to replace the ignition wire AFTER the harness was replaced. I know their more expensive, but stick with the big 3(N.H., Case, JD). 2 reasons-availability of parts and number of knowledgeable mechanics. The warranty is only good if the manufacturer stands behind it, Mahindra does not.


There are problems with all manufacturers, good and bad it doesn't matter what brand.... It only matters what dealership you work with!!!! I have dealt with a Mahindra dealership that is closer to my Ranch and they were rude asshats and I complained to the rep for our area and got there Mahindra dealership striped from them so there now back to being only a powersports dealer, skidoo, bombardier, can-am, whatever they want to be called this week lol!!!! The dealer I bought my tractor from was Armstrong Small Engine in Donaldson Iowa and I can't say enough good things about them, they had a falling out with Mahindra but I have contacted them about things with my tractor and they have still helped me out and even went above and beyond, calling other dealerships that they know to get me parts when they could've just said we can't help you anymore!!!! Family owned and operated and when you buy a product from them it's like they just adopted you into there family, they do things the way it was done 30-40 years ago and I'm proud to recommend them to anybody, if your looking at zero turn mowers or want to checkout anything they have look them up!!!!


----------



## Bigdawg99or1

pogobill said:


> My lever is stiff as heck. I sometimes need to get under the tractor to get it completely out of 4 wheel drive. A pain for sure.


The T-Handel lever for the 4X4 if it is the same as mine in my 6010 HST you pull it up to engage and push it down to disengage, it should not be stiff mine has been nice and smooth from the day I bought my tractor new!!!!


----------



## koenick

deleted


----------



## Napco4WD

TwoGun said:


> mihindra 3016 pto will not engage, took it to shop and they told me warranty is for power train only even though it says 5 years warranty. told the solinoid was ok . i took wires off from switch to solinoid put them through the electrical test all are good. found what looks like a 1.5 fuse but dont know what it does. checked it out put it all back on and still doesnt work, any ideas?


----------



## Napco4WD

Sir, I also have a 3016 Mahindra tractor. Mine is all mechanical engagement for the PTO. Yours must be a later version?


----------



## jvish

Crystal Springs said:


> *Mahindra Tractor Nightmare*
> 
> Were do I start?
> 
> 2006 6500 4wd
> 
> Hydraulic Leak
> 
> Bolts not tightened on frame and fell off.
> 
> Brake pedal stuck because no grease fittings exists for brake shaft?
> 
> Try and replace the battery..OMG..what are these indians engineers smoking?
> 
> under 200 hrs in 4 yrs because everytime I run it something else breaks..STAY AWAY FROM THESE TRACTORS UNLESS U WANT TO PAY FOR IT AND NOT USE IT!


My 2020 Mahindra 3650 PST has had multiple hydraulic leaks, steering column replacement, and the cam gear / cam / and cam sensor replaced with less than 150hrs and 5 months of use. Now Mahindra is sending an engine short block for the dealer to change out the engine because the cam gear / cam / and cam sensor repair lasted less than a week and re-occurred. It's been crazy to say the least. I'm with ya'


----------



## odil1372

New to the Forum. Completely confused by this...
I have a 2013 Mahindra 6110 cab tractor. It has about 690 hours on it. I noticed a brown trail in the grass while I was bush hogging and started looking to see where it came from. I found there is a small tube, maybe 3/8", coming up right at the front top of the transmission. It has a 90 degree bend and it is open. No plug or vent fitting. That tub has what appears to be the hydraulic fluid from the trans bubbling out of it in a slow stream. Is there something missing from this tube that has fallen off that I need to replace?


----------



## SidecarFlip

That is the gearbox vent and if it's dribbling fluid, either the gearbox is over full or the gear oil is contaminated with water and it's foaming inside the case and coming out the vent hose. When was the last time you checked the level or changed it?


----------



## odil1372

Thanks
I will check it. It has been a few months. It doesn't look milky like it has any water in it, but let you know what I find after while.


----------



## SidecarFlip

I check mine on my tractors every time before I start them. If it's overfull and you haven't added any, you have fluid getting in from another source, could be fuel.


----------



## beheck9058

I have a 2010 mahindra 2816, i was adding water to radiator and it pressured up and oil started coming out of it. I pulled plug on oil pan and it was full of grey water oil mix. I flushed radiator out with water and it comes out of oil pan as fast as I put it in. I live in East Texas and it got down to 5 degrees last winter so it may have busted something. Any ideas on where to start looking. Water pump, head gasket etc.


----------



## SidecarFlip

Time for at least a head gasket. If you had water and no anti freeze in it last year and it got that cold, I suspect you have more than head gasket issues.


----------



## unsquidly

beheck9058 said:


> I have a 2010 mahindra 2816, i was adding water to radiator and it pressured up and oil started coming out of it. I pulled plug on oil pan and it was full of grey water oil mix. I flushed radiator out with water and it comes out of oil pan as fast as I put it in. I live in East Texas and it got down to 5 degrees last winter so it may have busted something. Any ideas on where to start looking. Water pump, head gasket etc.



Did you have straight water in the radiator or a water/antifreeze mix?


----------



## SidecarFlip

Considering how cheap anti freeze is, it's very false economy to use water in any engine instead of anti-freeze. Something I would NEVER do.


----------



## Pat1991

haydenpage said:


> we purchased a 6500 4wd last october,from day one hyd leak at return line into block,dealer tried to repair 3 times,returned tractor to us with a j.b weld on fitting. called mahindra directly ,rep says all tractors he looks at are leaking, why are they not recalling these units,very fustrated with dealer and mahindra,no follow thru at all....1 year later no repair and no fix in sight ,we like tractor but almost no customer support,,,be carefull when buying by price...i would rather pay more bucks and get some customer support network ....


I work for a mahindra dealer and that’s absolutely pathetic


----------



## SidecarFlip

Nothing beats a glowing endorsement....I learned years ago (I'm 71), that when you buy on price alone, usually the aftertaste of a 'sweet deal' turns out kind of bitter.


----------



## litltracman

Bigdawg99or1 said:


> I know your post here is from 2013 but I just wanted to say that, that 5 year warranty is supposed to be the bumper to bumper warranty and then there's a 7 year Powertrain warranty so after the 5 there is still 2 more years that your motor and tranny are covered!!!!


I wouldn't recommend Mahindra Tractors due to poor warranty. Three dealers in my area are dropping Mahindra due to weak factory support & poor quality. I have a transaxle seal leaking which Mahindra won't cover because engine & drivetrain warranty only covers internal parts. I wish I had chosen JD or Kubota.


----------



## SidecarFlip

I've always said that buying on price alone (cheaper than most everyone else) usually leaves a bad aftertaste when something fails. I've never shopped on price, I shop on dealer and service, why I have what I have. Good local dealer support, excellent service too. The last thing I get into is price.


----------



## wade127elliott

I have a 1526 Mahindra tractor and have changed the clutch plate, pressures plate, and pilot bearing and cannot get the two halves back together. All is lined up as required, trans is in the pilot bearing but the two halves lack 1/4" to be able to bolt back together. Using a camera all looks perfectly in place. Any ideas as to what to look for, this unit has been pulled down three times and still no luck finding the culprit.


----------



## djzap

JoeKP said:


> Service for mahindra in our area is great. Also we did most repairs ourselfs we have access to a few big garages and machine shops. Most of the replacements are custom made by us


Any idea why our mahindra 85hp has no power to medium and low gears? Our techs here dont know anything about them, tell us they dont...and laugh at people that come in for help for questions. I would appreciate your thoughts


----------

